# New Filter For Tank And How To Get Piranhas To Utilize A Taller Tank?



## AggyAgathor (May 24, 2014)

Well I have read that I need more filtration to keep piranhas. Been looking around on amazon and found a tetra filter that is designed for tanks 2x the size of the ones the piranhas are currently in. It will cycle the aquarium's water almost 10x an hour. Is this too much filtration or is too much filtration a non existent problem?

Also the tank I have is a rather tall tank, and my piranhas seem to only like the bottom half of it. Is there any way to get them to utilize the upper half of the tank more( other than pulling their prey down to the bottom ) or is that just something they typically wont do?

Thanks in advance for any help and replies


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

You cant really have "too much" filtration... you would have problems with flow and current first. Just think of your filters as apartment buildings for bacteria... if you have more apartment buildings, you will just have less crowding, and the ability to house more if needed (more waste as the fish grow).

How long have you had them? It took mine 4 months or so, but they use the majority of the tank now. I would imagine they stay away from the surface to avoid predators (birds) in the wild...


----------



## AggyAgathor (May 24, 2014)

Only had them since friday afternoon. I occasionally see them swim up along the side of the aquarium (looks like they are playing around







) but they seem to stay along the bottom at the back of the aquarium usually. Not sure if its normal or if its just because they are still settling into the tank


----------

